# Retaining wll for a ravine



## rabih_00 (Aug 4, 2008)

RICHARD MORRANT said:


> My back yard borders onto a ravine. It starts off gradual then gets steeper. I am interested in building a retaining wall to level off the slope. From what I have read it seems pretty straight forward. Putting down a layer off compactable gravel, drainage and anchoring the wall every few feet. Any futher info would be welcomed. Thanks


 
Check this out.. it has alot of information.

http://www.allanblock.com/RetainingWalls/Videos/LandscapeWallsVideos.aspx?ta=5


Good Luck


----------

